# Ragioniamo con calma: cosa ci lascia Liverpool - Milan



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Proviamo a ragionare con calma.
La partita di oggi era difficilissima, lo sapevamo.
Ritornare in Champions con una squadra di ragazzini che fino ad ora l'aveva solo vista in TV o con il Joypad della Play per di più ad Anfield... era un risultato scontato e lo sapevamo tutti in cuor nostro.

Ora a parte i primi 20 min in cui non ci abbiamo capito veramente nulla e ce la siamo fatta addosso, la squadra è stata sempre un crescendo fino a rendersi conto che aveva i mezzi e soprattutto il carattere per giocarsela questa partita. Si può perdere chiaramente, ma almeno a testa alta. E se non fosse stato per quell'autogol non so se sarebbero riusciti a colpirci nel primo tempo. 

Maignan una sicurezza (a parte l'indecisione su Salah forse, ma non mi sento di colpevolizzarlo), con Donnarumma ne avremmo sicuramente presi di più a mio modo di vedere. Tomori e Kjaer nonostante i 3 gol sono stati monumentali. Theo si è reso conto che non può fare i giochetti che fa in Serie A a questi livelli. Anche Calabria non ci ha capito molto ma poi ha fatto dei recuperi da gente che non ha paura.

Kessie Bennacer Saelemakers non mi sono piaciuti per niente. I nostri problemi sono arrivati tutti da qui, non abbiamo praticamente fatto un minimo filtro in questa zona del campo, non sono riusciti a tenere un pallone e ogni tocco era una palla buttata via.

Diaz a mio modo di vedere bene, il ragazzo ha personalità e c'era quando bisognava buttarla dentro.

Rebic Leao molto bene anche loro. Leao ogni tanto si dimentica che si gioca a calcio anche senza il pallone ma quando vogliamo essere pericolosi alla fine passa tutto dai suoi piedi.

Detto ciò, questa partita ci è servita tantissimo, a livello caratteriale penso che abbiamo imparato molto a livello di squadra e lo si è visto come abbiamo giocato il secondo tempo. Di fatto abbiamo preso due gol ma abbiamo subito pochissime occasioni rispetto al primo tempo. L'unica cosa che dispiace è che abbiamo perso tanto a livello fisico, speriamo per domenica.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

ci lascia che con questo portiere e questa coppia di difensori possiamo davvero vincere il campionato.

per il resto vediamo se è stata l'emozione o meno...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ci lascia che con questo portiere e questa coppia di difensori possiamo davvero vincere il campionato.
> 
> per il resto vediamo se è stata l'emozione o meno...


Se non si spaccano.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2021)

I primi 30 minuti inaccettabile per la quantità abnorme di orrori. Il resto ci sta.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> I primi 30 minuti inaccettabile per la quantità abnorme di orrori. Il resto ci sta.


Non hanno capito il livello secondo me. E la dimostrazione sta che in tutte le azioni pericolose non abbiamo mai inseguito il giocatore che correva senza palla.
Nell'azione del primo gol Leao insegue e non segue il giocatore con i tempi giusti, ci infilano ed esce l'autogol.
Sul rigore di Bennacer uguale, solo Kessie si fa raggirare come un pollo e rimane li senza seguire il giocatore senza palla che aveva scaricato. 

dopo hanno cominciato a inseguire, secondo me non si immaginavano un ritmo cosi, quanto meno non subito. Bravi loro a partire subito a razzo per farcela fare sotto. E ci sono riusciti.


----------



## bmb (15 Settembre 2021)

Oltre al ritmo infernale, mi fa capire che la tecnica in Europa è fondamentale. Non a caso in quei pochi sprazzi che abbiamo avuto sono venuti fuori proprio i giocatori più tecnici. Per il resto non mi sento di giudicare nessuno perché era la prima volta per tutti. Però alcuni sono sembrati veramente inadeguati a questo livello.


----------



## Milo (15 Settembre 2021)

Purtroppo quei 2 acquisti che abbiamo sempre gridato che non sono arrivati si sono fatti sentire.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

innanzitutto ho visto le immagini dell'inter ora e Calhanoglu è stato inesistente, sostituito dal rottame Vidal a metà ripresa.
Donnarumma in panca.
da noi Maignan e Diaz tra i migliori in campo.

Calabria alla prima europea da capitano non ha retto la pressione

in mezzo al campo male, sulla destra inesistenti dall'ingresso di Florenzi e pure a sinistra ha spinto solo un po' Hernandez perchè Rebic spompato

due cambi non sono risultati corretti e forse indugiato troppo a far entrare Tonali

in generale malissimo primi 15 minuti, bene fino al 45, male la ripresa
diciamo 1/3 di gara positivo, poco per fare punti se non qualche calcio da fermo


----------



## Saelemaekers (15 Settembre 2021)

Ci lascia che a questi livelli possiamo starci, e che le nostre fiammate possono far male anche ad avversari del genere. Serve però più personalità, più linearità, non puoi giocare 3 minuti e sbagliare tutto negli altri 87. Nel palleggio abbiamo fatto veramente pena, mai una soluzione adeguata per cercare di uscire dal loro pressing. Poi,per carità in quello sono i migliori al mondo, però è inammissibile buttare tutti quei palloni.


----------



## hiei87 (15 Settembre 2021)

Concordo su tutto, poco da aggiungere. Prestazione dignitosa e partita da cui possiamo apprendere tanto.
Nel complesso, è stata veramente una bella serata, nonostante il risultato e la sofferenza, basti pensare a tutto quello che abbiamo passato negli ultimi anni.
Ciò che fa rabbia è il fatto che domenica abbiamo una gara fondamentale e ci arriviamo a pezzi. Speriamo di riuscire a recuperare le forze.


----------



## Davidoff (15 Settembre 2021)

Ci lascia che a parte il portiere, i due difensori e forse Leao (se trova continuità) non abbiamo giocatori del calibro delle big europee, lo stesso Theo messo di fronte ad un top del ruolo ne è uscito molto ridimensionato. Serviranno anni e anni per tornare a certi livelli, se tutto filerà liscio.


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ci lascia che a parte il portiere, i due difensori e forse Leao (se trova continuità) non abbiamo giocatori del calibro delle big europee, lo stesso Theo messo di fronte ad un top del ruolo ne è uscito molto ridimensionato. Serviranno anni e anni per tornare a certi livelli, se tutto filerà liscio.


Anche Kessie è uscito ridimensionato alla grandissima.
Mi ha sorpreso Rebic, sempre più importante.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Ho riguardato anche il gol di Salah, il secondo.
Tutti errori nostri di "dettagli" come dice il mister: Calabria non ha nessuno, controlla anche da lontano i suoi avversari e non si capisce per quale motivo si schiaccia indietro invece di rimanere più alto. Si schiaccia cosi tanto, senza avere alcuna pressione da nessuna parte, tanto da tenere in gioco Salah.
Questi errori come si vede non te li perdonano.


----------



## el_gaucho (15 Settembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Purtroppo quei 2 acquisti che abbiamo sempre gridato che non sono arrivati si sono fatti sentire.


Totalmente d’accordo. Nonostante il dominio territoriale dei Reds, la partita si è decisa per episodi. Loro tolgono Salah e mettono mane, moi in attacco per recuperare mettiamo Maldini e l’osceno Florenzi. La squadra è abbastanza completa ad eccezione dei trequartisti/esterni d’attacco, dove a parte i titolari le opzioni sono molto limitate


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Settembre 2021)

Invidio l'ottimismo di molti per il proseguo della cl e non solo , sarà che io sia un pessimista cronico ma questa partita mi lascia l'amaro in bocca
No per il risultato , ero sicuro che avremmo perso bensì per quello che abbiamo fatto in campo
Che dire spero di sbagliarmi , vedremo l'andazzo nello prossime partite


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ci lascia che a parte il portiere, i due difensori e forse Leao (se trova continuità) non abbiamo giocatori del calibro delle big europee, lo stesso Theo messo di fronte ad un top del ruolo ne è uscito molto ridimensionato. Serviranno anni e anni per tornare a certi livelli, se tutto filerà liscio.


leao nel 1o tempo ha all'attivo un assist a loro in mezzo alla nostra area e si perde il 1o marcatore loro.
cioè di peggio in 40 minuti non poteva fare.
poi 2 fiammate, estemporanee.
non puoi giocare in 1 in meno così. per me il calcio non è questo. altrimenti mi riempio di ames rodriguez e bale di turno.
e non è stato il peggiore... calabria, kessie, benna.....


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Totalmente d’accordo. Nonostante il dominio territoriale dei Reds, la partita si è decisa per episodi. Loro tolgono Salah e mettono mane, moi in attacco per recuperare mettiamo Maldini e l’osceno Florenzi. La squadra è abbastanza completa ad eccezione dei trequartisti/esterni d’attacco, dove a parte i titolari le opzioni sono molto limitate


Nonostante tutto questo, se andate a rivedere tutti e 3 i gol subiti, sono stati nostri errori individuali. Dettagli che niente hanno a che vedere con i giocatori quanto con l'attenzione e l'esperienza che manca. Bennacer che invece di buttarla in rimessa la rimette in mezzo al campo (!!!), Calabria che si schiaccia da solo e tiene in gioco Salah (!!!!), Leao che si fa sorprendere su una rimessa laterale e ci purgano su deviazione, stessa cosa Kessie su cui si procurano il rigore.
4 episodi decisivi tutti per nostri errori di dettaglio.


----------



## Route66 (15 Settembre 2021)

Ci lascia il fatto che finalmente dopo anni siamo tornati sul ring nella categoria dei pesi massimi con una formazione giovane e volenterosa affrontando un avversario fortissimo che ci ha riempito di pugni come era nella logica delle cose.
Abbiamo incassato e vacillato ma non ci siamo spezzati 
Ci vuole tempo e qualche ragazzo di valore c'è, andiamo avanti senza paura!
Ripeto il concetto di aver trovato nel girone peggiore il peggiore abbinamento possibile e mentre qualcuno si è potuto allenare con i dopolavoristi svedesi noi abbiamo affrontato Mike Tyson.
Avrei voluto vedere la giuve li stasera....


----------



## Kayl (15 Settembre 2021)

La gara per noi è finita al 70simo, la benzina era finita.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ci lascia che con questo portiere e questa coppia di difensori possiamo davvero vincere il campionato.
> 
> per il resto vediamo se è stata l'emozione o meno...


Il campionato lo vinciamo con l'atteggiamento con la Lazio, non con questo di stasera.

Tatticamente siamo stati pietosi, non ci facciamo ingannare dal risultato, hanno giocato con noi con il gatto con il topo.


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Il campionato lo vinciamo con l'atteggiamento con la Lazio, non con questo di stasera.
> 
> Tatticamente siamo stati pietosi, non ci facciamo ingannare dal risultato, hanno giocato con noi con il gatto con il topo.


Dopo i primi 45 se il Liverpool andava negli spogliatoi sul 3-4 a 0 non avrebbero rubato nulla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Il campionato lo vinciamo con l'atteggiamento con la Lazio, non con questo di stasera.
> 
> Tatticamente siamo stati pietosi, non ci facciamo ingannare dal risultato, hanno giocato con noi con il gatto con il topo.


per vincere contro udinese e salernitana serve non prendere gol.
stasera sono deluso anche io dall'atteggiamento ma è una partita che non considererei per tanti motivi.


----------



## sampapot (15 Settembre 2021)

si sapeva che non potevamo competere in Champions...il passaggio del turno (siamo positivi) non è del tutto compromesso....per quasi tutti è stato un esordio assoluto.....e per giunta su uno dei campi più difficili d'Europa. Direi che da questa sconfitta si può imparare, però mi dà fastidio vedere alcuni giocatori al di sotto dei loro standard (Leao e Florenzi su tutti)...va dato merito al liverpool che è una signora squadra e che ci hanno messo del loro per farci giocare male....ma quanto hanno corso???


----------



## enigmistic02 (15 Settembre 2021)

La consapevolezza che con un paio di innesti di valore sulla trequarti e una crescita ulteriore in consapevolezza potremo tornare a giocarcela con i top team europei.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Proviamo a ragionare con calma.
> La partita di oggi era difficilissima, lo sapevamo.
> Ritornare in Champions con una squadra di ragazzini che fino ad ora l'aveva solo vista in TV o con il Joypad della Play per di più ad Anfield... era un risultato scontato e lo sapevamo tutti in cuor nostro.
> 
> ...


Ci mancano classe e personalità in mezzo al campo. 
Credo tonali presto diverrà inamovibile. 
Nel ruolo di diaz sarebbe servito un altro interprete , senza nulla togliere allo spagnolo .
Cresceremo.


----------



## Tobi (15 Settembre 2021)

Il ritmo inglese è ingiocabile, vedendo un po' il livello generale contro City, Chelsea, Liverpool le possibilità di vittoria sono al lumicino. Poi c'è il Bayern e poi un livello equilibrato tra tutte le altre. Il PSG non può nemmeno sognare di giocare come il Liverpool, con quel pressing e quella mole di gioco. Secondo me possiamo essere la sorpresa di questo girone. Ora bisogna fare punti nelle altre che a mio avviso sono alla portata


----------



## Milanoide (15 Settembre 2021)

Abbiamo concesso troppi calci d'angolo per pura paura. 
Abbiamo sbagliato passaggi o perso palla per eccesso di tocchi, grande pressing avversario, grande velocità dell'avversario nel intercettare e ribaltare.
Tecnica, velocità, concentrazione, fiducia nei propri mezzi.
Non siamo stati il massimo, ma siamo ben indirizzati. Le idee ci sono, bisogna applicarle meglio.
Poi ci sono gli avversari ed una competizione che ha un altro registro di velocità di esecuzione.
Molto più formativo giocare questa che andare nei campi più remoti e tornare di venerdì


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per vincere contro udinese e salernitana serve non prendere gol.
> stasera sono deluso anche io dall'atteggiamento ma è una partita che non considererei per tanti motivi.


No sono queste invece le partite, che servono per costruirsi mentalmente.

Stasera gli correvamo dietro come fanno i bambini al parco, e non la prendevamo mai, non abbiamo fatto uno straccio di pressing offensivo, non abbiamo vinto un contrasto, guarda la ferocia che avevano nella riconquista palla, comunque per accorciare, tatticamente abbiamo sbagliato l'atteggiamento più important, gli abbiamo permesso di venirci a stanare fin dentro la nostra area

Qualcuno un giorno ci dovrà spiegare che c. Di senso ha questo rilancio del portiere con le 2 sentinelle ai lati.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Settembre 2021)

Alla fine bisogna vederla con una filosofia diversa, a me da fastidio solo non essercela giocata con le nostre armi. Pero' siamo giovani, abbiamo dato tutto quello che avevamo, dovevamo passare di qua. La Juve ci ha messo anni a qualificarsi anche con gironi inguardabili, l'Inter non ne parliamo.

Per me diventa difficile giudicare la singola prestazione, alcuni hanno fatto benino ed altri malissimo, sono sicuro che cambiando gli interpreti e mantenendo il ritmo il risltato sarebbe stato lo stesso. L'interpretazione é il più grande rammarico. Se guardo agli ultimi 3 anni non é la prima volta che ci troviamo di fronte a prestazioni simili, e sempre quando rinunciamo alle nostre armi. 

Chapeau al Liverpool, pero' io lo seguo spesso, sono fortissimi, ma non quanto abbiamo lasciato intravedere.


----------



## Miracle1980 (16 Settembre 2021)

...ci lascia l'amaro in bocca.

Notte amici


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Settembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dopo i primi 45 se il Liverpool andava negli spogliatoi sul 3-4 a 0 non avrebbero rubato nulla.


Si vero e forse ci avrebbe fatto anche bene, perché da un 5-0 si impara di più di una sconfitta di misura, che può essere fuorviante è pericolosa


----------



## Andris (16 Settembre 2021)

c'è da dire comunque che ci siamo presentati senza attaccante di area (Ibra non convocato, Giroud fuori per un'ora)


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Settembre 2021)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> ...ci lascia l'amaro in bocca.
> 
> Notte amici


E chi dorme......notte comunque


----------



## el_gaucho (16 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Nonostante tutto questo, se andate a rivedere tutti e 3 i gol subiti, sono stati nostri errori individuali. Dettagli che niente hanno a che vedere con i giocatori quanto con l'attenzione e l'esperienza che manca. Bennacer che invece di buttarla in rimessa la rimette in mezzo al campo (!!!), Calabria che si schiaccia da solo e tiene in gioco Salah (!!!!), Leao che si fa sorprendere su una rimessa laterale e ci purgano su deviazione, stessa cosa Kessie su cui si procurano il rigore.





kYMERA ha scritto:


> 4 episodi decisivi tutti per nostri errori di dettaglio.


quello che dici è giusto, ma non cambia il fatto che al 70 minuto con Diaz e Rebic sulle gambe e devi recuperare, il meglio che puoi fare è mettere Maldini e Florenzi sulla trequarti. Nel calcio gli errori si fanno, ma le alternative a partita in corso sono necessarie nel calcio moderno


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> No sono queste invece le partite, che servono per costruirsi mentalmente.
> 
> Stasera gli correvamo dietro come fanno i bambini al parco, e non la prendevamo mai, non abbiamo fatto uno straccio di pressing offensivo, non abbiamo vinto un contrasto, guarda la ferocia che avevano nella riconquista palla, comunque per accorciare, tatticamente abbiamo sbagliato l'atteggiamento più important, gli abbiamo permesso di venirci a stanare fin dentro la nostra area
> 
> Qualcuno un giorno ci dovrà spiegare che c. Di senso ha questo rilancio del portiere con le 2 sentinelle ai lati.


Tutte cose giuste, bisogna vedere dove iniziano i meriti e dove i demeriti. Onestamente questa superiorità é stata imbarazzante. Il Leeds, che con tutto i bene ed il rispetto che ho per Bielsa non é neanche 1/4 del Liverpool ha fatto una partita molto migliore della nostra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> No sono queste invece le partite, che servono per costruirsi mentalmente.
> 
> Stasera gli correvamo dietro come fanno i bambini al parco, e non la prendevamo mai, non abbiamo fatto uno straccio di pressing offensivo, non abbiamo vinto un contrasto, guarda la ferocia che avevano nella riconquista palla, comunque per accorciare, tatticamente abbiamo sbagliato l'atteggiamento più important, gli abbiamo permesso di venirci a stanare fin dentro la nostra area
> 
> Qualcuno un giorno ci dovrà spiegare che c. Di senso ha questo rilancio del portiere con le 2 sentinelle ai lati.


era la 1a. non voglio considerarla.
è stata pessima su questo concordo. la in tanti vanno nel pallone.


----------



## iceman. (16 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> c'è da dire comunque che ci siamo presentati senza attaccante di area (Ibra non convocato, Giroud fuori per un'ora)


Dubito sarebbero risuciti a fare qualcosa, a parte le azioni che ci hanno portato ai due gol, non abbiamo creato nulla


----------



## Andris (16 Settembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dubito sarebbero risuciti a fare qualcosa, a parte le azioni che ci hanno portato ai due gol, non abbiamo creato nulla


sono comunque giocatori importanti con tanti anni di coppe, in una squadra con 2/3 di esordienti
avere uno in area come riferimento serve di solito, anche sulle palle alte con un cross


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Settembre 2021)

comunque dobbiamo renderci conto anche del livello dell' avversario. Vi dico una cosa. due settimane fa il Liverpool ha giocato con il Chelsea. E' finita 1-1 ma il Liverpool ha fatto 24 tiri a 6 del Chelsea campione d'Europa (circa come oggi 23 tiri Liverpool e 7 noi, anzi noi abbiamo tirato in porta più del Chelsea)


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Settembre 2021)

Ragazzi bisogna semplicemente capire che al momento, Liverpool fa un altro sport, c'è poco da recriminare. I nostri la maggior parte sono alla prima esperienza, ci sta tutto. Vediamo come va con l'atletico, che gioca un calcio completamente diverso dai Reds, sono curioso di capire fin dove oggi ha pesato l'emozione, perché secondo me ha pesato molto di più la qualità della manovra, e l'aspetto fisico.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se non si spaccano.


io davvero sto pregando che non si rompano...giocatori fon-da-men-ta-li


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Tutte cose giuste, bisogna vedere dove iniziano i meriti e dove i demeriti. Onestamente questa superiorità é stata imbarazzante. Il Leeds, che con tutto i bene ed il rispetto che ho per Bielsa non é neanche 1/4 del Liverpool ha fatto una partita molto migliore della nostra.


Bravo, atteggiamento tattico completamente sbagliato.

Una cosa che mi ha fatto venirecil nervoso è stato l'atteggiamento sulle respinte difensive.

Non venivamo su,non venivamo su aspettavamo in posisizione che la palla tornasse di nuovo in area, una cosa molto grave.

Se sei in difficoltà spazza la palla ,ma poi te la devi andare a riprendere più avanti.Niente ,noi fermi.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Bravo, atteggiamento tattico completamente sbagliato.
> 
> Una cosa che mi ha fatto venirecil nervoso è stato l'atteggiamento sulle respinte difensive.
> 
> ...


Ma é evidente, anche la faccia sconsolata di Maldini inquadrata più volte la dice lunga su quello che stava vedendo. Un massacro, mi dispiace per il Mister, ma oggi la responsabilità se la deve spartire con i giocatori (che sono stati messi in condizioni pessime dal tatticismo ossessivo di Pioli).

Non riuscivo a capirci nulla ti giuro, osservavo i nostri in fase non possesso e non capivo chi era su chi, in fase di possesso era una cosa a dir poco scontata, riuscivo già a sapere ogni minima azione che avrebbero fatto.

Se devo fare delle percentuali direi: 33% merito Liverpool, 33% colpa Pioli e 33% colpa giocatorei. Che il Milan giochi peggio del Leeds é grave, anche se il Leeds ha perso 3-0, ma ha giocatori inferiori ed ha perso almeno provandoci.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma é evidente, anche la faccia sconsolata di Maldini inquadrata più volte la dice lunga su quello che stava vedendo. Un massacro, mi dispiace per il Mister, ma oggi la responsabilità se la deve spartire con i giocatori (che sono stati messi in condizioni pessime dal tatticismo ossessivo di Pioli).
> 
> Non riuscivo a capirci nulla ti giuro, osservavo i nostri in fase non possesso e non capivo chi era su chi, in fase di possesso era una cosa a dir poco scontata, riuscivo già a sapere ogni minima azione che avrebbero fatto.
> 
> Se devo fare delle percentuali direi: 33% merito Liverpool, 33% colpa Pioli e 33% colpa giocatorei. Che il Milan giochi peggio del Leeds é grave, anche se il Leeds ha perso 3-0, ma ha giocatori inferiori ed ha perso almeno provandoci.


Si, tatticamente su questa partita si potrebbe scrivere un libro.


----------



## babsodiolinter (16 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma é evidente, anche la faccia sconsolata di Maldini inquadrata più volte la dice lunga su quello che stava vedendo. Un massacro, mi dispiace per il Mister, ma oggi la responsabilità se la deve spartire con i giocatori (che sono stati messi in condizioni pessime dal tatticismo ossessivo di Pioli).
> 
> Non riuscivo a capirci nulla ti giuro, osservavo i nostri in fase non possesso e non capivo chi era su chi, in fase di possesso era una cosa a dir poco scontata, riuscivo già a sapere ogni minima azione che avrebbero fatto.
> 
> Se devo fare delle percentuali direi: 33% merito Liverpool, 33% colpa Pioli e 33% colpa giocatorei. Che il Milan giochi peggio del Leeds é grave, anche se il Leeds ha perso 3-0, ma ha giocatori inferiori ed ha perso almeno provandoci.


----------



## Saelemaekers (16 Settembre 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Ci lascia il fatto che finalmente dopo anni siamo tornati sul ring nella categoria dei pesi massimi con una formazione giovane e volenterosa affrontando un avversario fortissimo che ci ha riempito di pugni come era nella logica delle cose.
> Abbiamo incassato e vacillato ma non ci siamo spezzati
> Ci vuole tempo e qualche ragazzo di valore c'è, andiamo avanti senza paura!
> Ripeto il concetto di aver trovato nel girone peggiore il peggiore abbinamento possibile e mentre qualcuno si è potuto allenare con i dopolavoristi svedesi noi abbiamo affrontato Mike Tyson.
> Avrei voluto vedere la giuve li stasera....


Tra l'altro vorrei ricordare a qualcuno che figure barbine ha fatto l'Inter per ben tre anni di fila e cosa ha fatto la Juventus con Conte, uscendo col Galatasaray, pareggiando con Nordsjaelland e non ricordo contro chi altro. Mentre qui certi giocatori sono da buttare perché non abbiamo vinto contro una squadra che in casa è rimasta imbattuta per anni. Per piacere, dai.


----------



## Walker (16 Settembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi bisogna semplicemente capire che al momento, Liverpool fa un altro sport, c'è poco da recriminare. I nostri la maggior parte sono alla prima esperienza, ci sta tutto. Vediamo come va con l'atletico, che gioca un calcio completamente diverso dai Reds, sono curioso di capire fin dove oggi ha pesato l'emozione, perché secondo me ha pesato molto di più la qualità della manovra, e l'aspetto fisico.


Avevamo 6 debuttanti.
Più di metà squadra alla prima assoluta in CL, e non nel campo del Malmoe, ma in uno dei campi più difficili del mondo.
E alla fine della fiera abbiamo perso 3-2, non 7-0.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Settembre 2021)

È stata la partita perfetta. Giocarcela in questo modo, con tutte le difficoltà che ci ha imposto il Liverpool (una delle pretendenti alla vittoria della CL non dimentichiamo) era il modo migliore per tornare in Champions.

Sarà una partita determinante per noi e per la nostra stagione. Queste partite giocate a questo livello, a questo ritmo, sono una novità assoluta per questi ragazzi. Quando giocavo, ero un ragazzino, passai dalla prima categoria alla serie D in un anno. Con le dovute proporzioni so di cosa si parla...
Ieri abbiamo giocato ad un livello inedito per noi e non siamo crollati, anzi. Segno che abbiamo tutto per starci e vedrete. Da queste partite non solo vedremo che alla fine il passaggio del turno ce lo giochiamo pure, ma in campionato faremo il vuoto ragazzi se saliamo ancora di livello.
Se riusciamo a giocarcela con questi o l'Atletico in Serie A vinciamo in ciabatte.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Settembre 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ci lascia che a parte il portiere, i due difensori e forse Leao (se trova continuità) non abbiamo giocatori del calibro delle big europee, lo stesso Theo messo di fronte ad un top del ruolo ne è uscito molto ridimensionato. Serviranno anni e anni per tornare a certi livelli, se tutto filerà liscio.


Sisi, serviranno 36/37 per essere a quei livelli. D’altronde questa squadra è già matura e rodata per certe partite, quindi non può crescere.


----------



## sunburn (16 Settembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Avevamo 6 debuttanti.
> Più di metà squadra alla prima assoluta in CL, e non nel campo del Malmoe, ma in uno dei campi più difficili del mondo.
> E alla fine della fiera abbiamo perso 3-2, non 7-0.


Da aggiungere che storicamente noi in Inghilterra contro le inglesi abbiamo sempre fatto fatica. Non vorrei dire una fesseria, ma mi sembra che abbiamo vinto solo quella partita degli ottavi di CL 2004/2005 con gol di Crespo.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Settembre 2021)

Mettendo da parte i 5 minuti folli in cui abbiamo ribaltato che poi sono le cose che rendono bello e imprevedibile il calcio,la partita di ieri ci lascia la consapevolezza che serviranno altre 2 partecipazioni in Champions e quindi una rosa rinforzata ogni anno di più per poter dire "vado ad Anfield e parto alla pari",il divario è imbarazzante,specie nei ritmi,e purtroppo in tal senso il campionato nostrano degno del Burkina Faso non aiuta,ed è un pó il discorso che si faceva anni fa quando si analizzavano le difficoltà dei gobbi in coppa a fronte dello strapotere in Italia.Comunque,non sarà facile per nessuno a San Siro ora che abbiamo rotto il ghiaccio,per il 2 posto ce la giochiamo,ma non voglio assolutamente l'Europa League,per noi deve essere primario il campionato,da lì si torna in Champions per continuare a crescere.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2021)

Ma solo io reputo questa storia dell'esperienza troppo sopravalutata? Sicuramente è un fattore da tenere in considerazione ma non chiave, in Itaglia si fa troppo leva su questo discorso. Ieri è entrato Florenzi, il giocatore con più esperienza di tutti visto cha ha fatto una finale di CL, eppure non ci ha capito nulla mentre Tonali ha fatto 10 min buoni considerando che non ha mai giocato a questi livelli. La stessa Italia ha vinto un Europeo senza tutta grande esperienza.. l'Atletico è arrivato in finale nel 2014 alla sua prima in CL senza tanta esperienza. Non nego che sia importante ma non chiave. Ieri abbiamo fatto fatica semplicemente perché avevamo davanti una squadra che pressava come indemoniati dal primo minuto. Se avessimo incontrato qualsiasi squadra al posto delle inglesi e Bayern, credo che avremmo fatto bene. Aggiungo anche che non ho mai visto un Liveprool invasato, sì fanno partite di alta intensità ma ho la sensazione che ieri abbiano fatto una specie di gara della vita. Hanno corso per 80 min non è roba normale.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Settembre 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Ci lascia il fatto che finalmente dopo anni siamo tornati sul ring nella categoria dei pesi massimi con una formazione giovane e volenterosa affrontando un avversario fortissimo che ci ha riempito di pugni come era nella logica delle cose.
> Abbiamo incassato e vacillato ma non ci siamo spezzati
> Ci vuole tempo e qualche ragazzo di valore c'è, andiamo avanti senza paura!
> Ripeto il concetto di aver trovato nel girone peggiore il peggiore abbinamento possibile e mentre qualcuno si è potuto allenare con i dopolavoristi svedesi noi abbiamo affrontato Mike Tyson.
> Avrei voluto vedere la giuve li stasera....


Grande. Pienamente d'accordo.
Ieri partita strepitosa considerando chi avevamo di fronte e come hanno giocato loro.
Ci siamo, siamo in CL e sputeremo sangue.

Anche se perderemo con questi avversari, quando poi ci troveremo di fronte Lazio Inter e Atalanta col cavolo che perderemo 3-0 come successo la stagione scorsa.


----------



## Shmuk (16 Settembre 2021)

Dico solo M.City-Atalanta 5-1, 1-1

Liverpool Atalanta 5-0, 0-2

L'Atalanta si è anche fatta una semifinale di Champions...


----------



## Milanoide (16 Settembre 2021)

Ci lascia che Bennacer e Kessie possono solo migliorare di condizione.
Ci lascia che Pioli forse realizzerà che un centrocampo a due certe volte non te lo puoi permettere.
Ci lascia una faccia di Tomori incazzatissimo che lavorerà molto su se stesso.
Ci lascia un Brahim Diaz che dalle dichiarazioni è altrettanto incazzato e la prossima volta emergerà prima fra le ondate avversarie.
Tutti in genere saranno battezzati da questa competizione di velocità e gioco di prima dove non puoi riposarti un secondo.
Non mi sento di incolpare Pioli.
Se la paura fa novanta, la macchina smette di rispondere ai comandi.
Lui può solo far mandare a memoria movimenti, situazioni, atteggiamenti.


----------



## Mika (16 Settembre 2021)

Abbiamo perso 3-2 contro una squadra più forte di noi, giocandocela, a casa loro. Qui dentro chi credeva realmente ad una vittoria? Nessuno penso, no? Si sapeva no?


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Proviamo a ragionare con calma.
> La partita di oggi era difficilissima, lo sapevamo.
> Ritornare in Champions con una squadra di ragazzini che fino ad ora l'aveva solo vista in TV o con il Joypad della Play per di più ad Anfield... era un risultato scontato e lo sapevamo tutti in cuor nostro.
> 
> ...


Ci lascia che dobbiamo ritrovare questo livello, ma che la squadra c'è.. Ovviamente i ritmi della CL sono ben diversi e ci hanno spiazzato, oltretutto affrontavamo in trasferta una delle squadre più soffocati in Europa con quel pressing e quella velocità che ti mettono ansia ad ogni pallone.. Nel complesso usciamo piccoli ma non ridicolizzati, sappiamo che sarà dura passare il girone.. Ma la CL è questa.. Ieri sera il progetto Lipsia ne ha beccati 6 S-E-I dal city... Noi per come eravamo partiti rischiavamo l'imbarcata, invece alla fine usciamo dignitosamente, pur sovrastati su gioco e corsa


----------



## pazzomania (16 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Proviamo a ragionare con calma.
> La partita di oggi era difficilissima, lo sapevamo.
> Ritornare in Champions con una squadra di ragazzini che fino ad ora l'aveva solo vista in TV o con il Joypad della Play per di più ad Anfield... era un risultato scontato e lo sapevamo tutti in cuor nostro.
> 
> ...


Ieri buona partita dai nostri, ma siamo qui ad essere felici per aver perso con onore.
Concordo eh, ma torno al solito argomento:

Purtroppo siamo a distanze secondo me siderali dalle vere big, ergo, mi tocca fare il disco rotto:
Giocare a Football Manager nella realtà non ci porterà MAI ad essere a livelli altissimi.

Non possiamo e non dobbiamo perdere i titolari, come dico sempre, perdere giocatori forti ( per cui si richiede enorme fortuna e fatica nello scovarli) è da evitare a qualunque costo, se abbiamo una minima ambizione.
Capisco che è difficile e servono miracoli, ma non è nemmeno colpa mia se il calcio funziona cosi.

Se vogliamo competere davvero alla pari con squadre come il Liverpool ci serve tutto l' attacco nuovo, e non sto usando un eufemismo, e trovare i 4 davanti del livello di cui necessiteremmo, non sarà affatto facile e indolore, anzi.

Ragion per cui, visto il lavoro immane che ci aspetta, vediamo di non distruggere difesa e centrocampo nei prossimi 2 anni, altrimenti diventa solo un circolo vizioso.

Che pensate? Che se Tomori continua cosi non arriverà un' offerta da 50 milioni nei prossimi 2 anni?
Pensate che se Theo farà in Europa quello che fa in Italia non arriveranno offerte da 50/60 ?

Fortuna Calabria e Tonali hanno mostrato un po' di attaccamento.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Proviamo a ragionare con calma.
> La partita di oggi era difficilissima, lo sapevamo.
> Ritornare in Champions con una squadra di ragazzini che fino ad ora l'aveva solo vista in TV o con il Joypad della Play per di più ad Anfield... era un risultato scontato e lo sapevamo tutti in cuor nostro.
> 
> ...


Io mi porto a casa che siamo ancora a 100 km dai top europei. Sinceramente non mi aspettavo questo dominio del Liverpool. Abbiamo capito che i nostri centrocampisti sono forti in serie A, ma a livello europeo prendono le piste. Non hanno visto palla. Qualcuno ha visto la fisicità di Kessie ieri? Sembrava un giocatore normalissimo per fisico. E c'era chi diceva che il nostro centrocampo era inferiore solo a due/tre squadre in Europa (Liverpool escluso). Come si diceva che saremmo entrati sputando sangue e invece siamo entrati facendocela addosso per 40 minuti. 
Gli unici giocatori che mi sono sembrati a livello europeo per tutti i 90 minuti sono stati Kjaer, Tomori e Maignan. 
Centrocampo ieri imbarazzante e l'attacco ha funzionato (alla grande) per soli 5 minuti. 
Fosse finito il primo tempo 4-1 o 3-0 non ci sarebbe stato niente da dire. Siamo lontanissimi da questi livelli (nel gioco più di quel che pensavo). 

Detto questo il Liverpool era probabilmente la squadra più difficile da affrontare in questo momento insieme a Bayern e City. 
Speriamo di fare meglio con l'Atletico


----------



## bmb (16 Settembre 2021)

Io non sono assolutamente deluso dal risultato di ieri. Il Liverpool dopo una stagione non esaltante quest'anno è partito a duemila. Ed è la stessa squadra che due anni fa vinceva la CL (tre anni fa era in finale) e lo scorso anno faceva 99 punti in PL. Mentre loro si permettevano certi lussi, noi navigavamo a vista intorno al sesto posto. Ieri sera ce la siamo giocata. Si, ce la siamo giocata. Perché per pochi centimetri potevamo essere addirittura sul 3-1. Poco conta se fisicamente ci hanno preso sotto, quello è un ritmo che sappiamo e sapremo tenere, ma che non sapevamo fosse così necessario. Ho grande fiducia, anche per l'andamento del girone, anche perché li beccheremo di nuovo all'ultima giornata quando loro verosimilmente saranno già qualificati.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Settembre 2021)

A me lascia che il Liverpool ha fatto quello che abbiamo fatto noi nelle 3 partite di campionato.
Insomma sono orgoglioso del Milan, ma la serie A è caduta molto in basso.


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Settembre 2021)

Ci lascia che dopo ennemila partite ho visto due squadre giocare senza nessun tuffatore/truffatore a cercare di fregare l'arbitro e questa è la cosa che più mi ha emozionato ieri sera, calcio vero, uomini veri e niente macchiette alla Dybala a rotolarsi in mezzo al campo, darsele come se non ci fosse un domani e vinca il migliore.

Ci lascia che Tomori è una belva e non voglio essere blasfemo ma nel tuffarsi a piedi pari a protezione della porta fermando sistematicamente i tiri avversari mi ha ricordato Francone Baresi dei bei tempi.

Ci lascia che quando il livello si alza contano tanto i piedi come il carattere e avere in campo Zlatan a dare coraggio ieri sera nel primo tempo sarebbe stato utile. 

Ci lascia che Theo, Kessiè e Bennacer che si sono abituati a spadroneggiare in serie A con il rischio spesso di accontentarsi di se stessi ieri sera hanno preso una bella svegliata e magari prima di chiedere certe cifre devono pedalare ancora un pò.

Ci lascia che Tonali ha due palle cubiche ed è entrato col piglio del leader. Bravi ragazzi comunque!


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ieri buona partita dai nostri, ma siamo qui ad essere felici per aver perso con onore.
> Concordo eh, ma torno al solito argomento:
> 
> Purtroppo siamo a distanze secondo me siderali dalle vere big, ergo, mi tocca fare il disco rotto:
> ...


con questa proprietà (e con le distanze siderali tra il nostro sistema calcio e il loro) non competeremo mai alla pari, mettiamoci il cuor in pace. Al massimo porre le basi per un futuro che non può prescindere da cambi di marcia anche in società.


----------



## cris (16 Settembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Oltre al ritmo infernale, mi fa capire che la tecnica in Europa è fondamentale. Non a caso in quei pochi sprazzi che abbiamo avuto sono venuti fuori proprio i giocatori più tecnici. Per il resto non mi sento di giudicare nessuno perché era la prima volta per tutti. Però alcuni sono sembrati veramente inadeguati a questo livello.


In europa devi giocare di prima, il liverpool quasi sempre giocava di prima.
Tanti (troppi) dei nostri non ne sono capaci.

comunque, da ieri si puo dire che Maigan è ottimo ed ha le palle, cosi come tomori, kjaer, rebic, tonali. Gli altri se la son fatta sotto


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> È stata la partita perfetta. Giocarcela in questo modo, con tutte le difficoltà che ci ha imposto il Liverpool (una delle pretendenti alla vittoria della CL non dimentichiamo) era il modo migliore per tornare in Champions.
> 
> Sarà una partita determinante per noi e per la nostra stagione. Queste partite giocate a questo livello, a questo ritmo, sono una novità assoluta per questi ragazzi. Quando giocavo, ero un ragazzino, passai dalla prima categoria alla serie D in un anno. Con le dovute proporzioni so di cosa si parla...
> Ieri abbiamo giocato ad un livello inedito per noi e non siamo crollati, anzi. Segno che abbiamo tutto per starci e vedrete. Da queste partite non solo vedremo che alla fine il passaggio del turno ce lo giochiamo pure, ma in campionato faremo il vuoto ragazzi se saliamo ancora di livello.
> Se riusciamo a giocarcela con questi o l'Atletico in Serie A vinciamo in ciabatte.


Non siamo crollati per episodi, ma nel complesso ci hanno tartassato.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Settembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Non siamo crollati per episodi, ma nel complesso ci hanno tartassato.


Ripeto, forse non si ha la portata dell'avversario che avevamo di fronte e di come hanno giocato.
Io penso che se vogliamo parlare con lucidità e calma della partita bisogna partire da questo presupposto.
Quando il Liverpool riesce a giocare in questo modo spazza via ogni avversario e la maggior parte esce con le ossa rotte, non certo un 3-2 seppure fortunato.

L'Atalanta due stagioni fa perse 5-0 ad Anfield, giusto per rendere l'idea.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, forse non si ha la portata dell'avversario che avevamo di fronte e di come hanno giocato.
> Io penso che se vogliamo parlare con lucidità e calma della partita bisogna partire da questo presupposto.
> Quando il Liverpool riesce a giocare in questo modo spazza via ogni avversario e la maggior parte esce con le ossa rotte, non certo un 3-2 seppure fortunato.
> 
> L'Atalanta due stagioni fa perse 5-0 ad Anfield, giusto per rendere l'idea.


Non distruggere quel briciolo di grandezza che ci è rimasto.

Un Milanista non deve mai accostare sconfitta > soddisfazione.

M A I

Bisogna prendere atto, ci mancherebbe, ma la soddisfazione no, quella no. MAI


----------



## ventu84090 (16 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, forse non si ha la portata dell'avversario che avevamo di fronte e di come hanno giocato.
> Io penso che se vogliamo parlare con lucidità e calma della partita bisogna partire da questo presupposto.
> Quando il Liverpool riesce a giocare in questo modo spazza via ogni avversario e la maggior parte esce con le ossa rotte, non certo un 3-2 seppure fortunato.
> 
> L'Atalanta due stagioni fa perse 5-0 ad Anfield, giusto per rendere l'idea.


Se non sbaglio perse 5 a 0 in casa...comunque il succo non cambia...quando giocano così non ce n'è per nessuno...

Vinsero il ritorno ma era il Liverpool C...


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2021)

A noi della CL e del Liverpool deve fregarci poco o nulla.

La squadra è costruita per fare bene e dire la sua in campionato. A quello dobbiamo pensare.

E' pensare in piccolo, ok. Ma questo passa la casa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Settembre 2021)

Avrà contato anche l'ansia e l'emozione della primissima partita in Champions dopo 7 anni,tra l'altro proprio con una della squadre più forti d'Europa (siamo stati battezzati bene  )

L'avevamo già scritto,con il Liverpool al momento non c'è storia,ma con Atletico e porto ci giochiamo la qualificazione a testa alta.


----------



## sunburn (16 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, forse non si ha la portata dell'avversario che avevamo di fronte e di come hanno giocato.
> Io penso che se vogliamo parlare con lucidità e calma della partita bisogna partire da questo presupposto.
> Quando il Liverpool riesce a giocare in questo modo spazza via ogni avversario e la maggior parte esce con le ossa rotte, non certo un 3-2 seppure fortunato.
> 
> L'Atalanta due stagioni fa perse 5-0 ad Anfield, giusto per rendere l'idea.


Sono d’accordo, tranne sul fatto che il 3 a 2 sia stato fortunato. Pur avendo loro dominato e meritato abbondantemente, resta che i loro tre gol sono stati un autogol e due nostri errori individuali(il loro terzo è stata una prodezza, ma un difensore non deve MAI rinviare al limite dell’area in posizione centrale), i nostri due gol sono arrivati quando il Liverpool si è preso una piccola pausa, ha giocato a ritmi umani e noi abbiamo potuto fare il nostro calcio: le due azioni che ci hanno portato ai due gol per me sono da manuale, dei tutorial da far vedere ai ragazzini delle scuole calcio per imparare i movimenti offensivi.
Come hai scritto, il problema è stato il ritmo: troppo alto per noi e altissimo anche per avversari più forti di noi.


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Proviamo a ragionare con calma.
> La partita di oggi era difficilissima, lo sapevamo.
> Ritornare in Champions con una squadra di ragazzini che fino ad ora l'aveva solo vista in TV o con il Joypad della Play per di più ad Anfield... era un risultato scontato e lo sapevamo tutti in cuor nostro.
> 
> ...


Semplicemente loro:
- sono più avanti di condizione
- sono 10 volte più forti
- hanno tutti esperienza europea con anche finali giocate..

Noi eravamo al ritorno da 7 anni con più di metà squadra senza aver mai giocato, ci mancava ibra e ci mancavano altri giocatori che avrebbero potuto dire la loro.. ci siamo presentati con solo 2 cambi offensivi di cui uno giroud che veniva dal covid e maldini..


----------



## pazzomania (16 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> A noi della CL e del Liverpool deve fregarci poco o nulla.
> 
> La squadra è costruita per fare bene e dire la sua in campionato. A quello dobbiamo pensare.
> 
> E' pensare in piccolo, ok. Ma questo passa la casa.


Assolutamente.
E' un dato di fatto.

Ma provare la minima soddisfazione per non averne presi 5 come alcuni, quello mai!
Forse quando sarò morto!


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Settembre 2021)

Oh, pero' prendere un gol del genere da Henderson... in vita sua non ha mai fatto una cosa del genere.


----------



## Milanoide (16 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Oh, pero' prendere un gol del genere da Henderson... in vita sua non ha mai fatto una cosa del genere.


Anche Desailly fece un gol in finale che non centrava nulla con tutta la sua carriera.
Ambrosini idem nello scudetto con Zaccheroni.
Capita.
Ieri a tratti si giocava a flipper


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Settembre 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Anche Desailly fece un gol in finale che non centrava nulla con tutta la sua carriera.
> Ambrosini idem nello scudetto con Zaccheroni.
> Capita.
> Ieri a tratti si giocava a flipper


Anche Gattuso, ma era solo una constatazione...

Ieri metitavano di farcene almeno 5 di gol per il dominio espresso.


----------



## darden (16 Settembre 2021)

A mente ancora più fredda:

Il Liverpool ha fatto quello che noi abbiamo fatto alla Lazio, ovvero giocare con il doppio dell'intensità e questo per forza di cose manda in crisi l'avversario
Nonostante tutto abbiamo tenuto botta e abbiamo portato a casa una sconfitta onorevole, cose a cui le italiane in CL non sono abituate
Andiamo in sofferenza con squadre che giocano ad alta intensità e tasso tecnico elevato (liverpool /city/ bayern), ma per nostra fortuna in Italia squadre simili (oltre noi) non ce ne sono (sull'intensità ci prova l'atalanta ma sul tasso tecnico è molto deficitaria)
In Italia Theo/Kessie/Tomori fanno la differenza, contro queste squadre solo Tomori ha retto il confronto (in Inghilterra di Theo e Kessie ce ne sono tanti)
Sui 3 goal che ci hanno segnato: 1 Autogoal, 1 respinta sbagliata da corner e 1 un mix tra un grande assist da parte loro e indecisione del portier
Se Atletico e Porto vengono a difendersi e non la mettono sui livelli del liverpool ce la possiamo giocare
Tonali deve giocare titolare e Kessie (dato anche il contratto) dovrebbe essere usato per far rifiate lui e Bennacer

PS: il discorso condizione non sta in piedi è una classica scusante, loro hanno giocato 4 partite ufficiali e noi 3 partite ufficiali.. semplicemente è un gioco e una tipologia di allenamento diverso. Dovremmo prendere spunto da loro se il nostro obiettivo avere una squadra ad alta intesitità che funzioni in Europa


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Proviamo a ragionare con calma.
> La partita di oggi era difficilissima, lo sapevamo.
> Ritornare in Champions con una squadra di ragazzini che fino ad ora l'aveva solo vista in TV o con il Joypad della Play per di più ad Anfield... era un risultato scontato e lo sapevamo tutti in cuor nostro.
> 
> ...


Concordo, partita che ci farà crescere molto.
Abbiamo sfidato, in uno degli stadi più belli e difficili del mondo, una squadra seria candidata alla vittoria finale che ha giocato con un'intensità che in Italia neanche sappiamo dove stia di casa.
Il tutto con una squadra giovanissima e privi del totem Ibra, con Tonali e Giroud acciaccati.
Il risultato è stata una prestazione piu che dignitosa e 3 minuti di puro orgasmo calcistico, hanno vinto per due episodi (jolly al volo da fuori e autorete fortunosa).
Meglio di così...


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non distruggere quel briciolo di grandezza che ci è rimasto.
> 
> Un Milanista non deve mai accostare sconfitta > soddisfazione.
> 
> ...


Sono contrario a queste estremizzazioni. Non è questione di soddisfazione, nessuno è soddisfatto di perdere, ma bisogna essere realistici e capire dove siamo.

Anche nel 2007 perdemmo l'andata a Manchester e al ritorno li asfaltammo 3-0 nella Partita Perfetta.

Insomma, io sinceramente le palle non me le taglio per ieri. Tutto il contrario. Abbiamo dimostrato che ci possiamo già stare in CL e giocarcela addirittura col Liverpool ad Anfield, quando fino a poco piu di un anno fa ci sembravano non lontani ma proprio in un'altra galassia rispetto a noi.


----------



## Saelemaekers (16 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> In europa devi giocare di prima, il liverpool quasi sempre giocava di prima.
> Tanti (troppi) dei nostri non ne sono capaci.
> 
> comunque, da ieri si puo dire che Maigan è ottimo ed ha le palle, cosi come tomori, kjaer, rebic, tonali. Gli altri se la son fatta sotto


Ecco, bravo. A me più che il pressing e la loro corsa ha impressionato questo: ma avete visto con che rapidità e qualità si scambiavano il pallone? Tecnicamente non hanno sbagliato praticamente una giocata, si scambiavano il pallone a ripetizione, perfino giocatori con una tecnica non eccelsa sulle combinazioni sono stati perfetti.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono contrario a queste estremizzazioni. Non è questione di soddisfazione, nessuno è soddisfatto di perdere, ma bisogna essere realistici e capire dove siamo.
> 
> Anche nel 2007 perdemmo l'andata a Manchester e al ritorno li asfaltammo 3-0 nella Partita Perfetta.
> 
> Insomma, io sinceramente le palle non me le taglio per ieri. Tutto il contrario. Abbiamo dimostrato che ci possiamo già stare in CL e giocarcela addirittura col Liverpool ad Anfield, quando fino a poco piu di un anno fa ci sembravano non lontani ma proprio in un'altra galassia rispetto a noi.


Assolutamente, non mi taglio le palle.

Dico che sono che di soddisfazione non ne prove nemmeno un briciolo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Settembre 2021)

Per essere la prima volta non è andata così male. Solo con l'esperienza puoi prepararti a competere a certi livelli. Nel frattempo, l'importante è non fare figuracce che vadano a minare la fiducia della squadra.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Settembre 2021)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio perse 5 a 0 in casa...comunque il succo non cambia...quando giocano così non ce n'è per nessuno...
> 
> Vinsero il ritorno ma era il Liverpool C...


Si esatto. Ma la sostanza del discorso è che quando esordisci in CL (perchè noi a dispetto del nostro blasone ieri eravamo praticamente esordienti dopo tanti anni) impatti in modo traumatico con certi top team che la CL la giocano con regolarità e sono costruite per vincerla.
Il Liverpool poi è il top del top, squadra che a parte l'anno scorso macina 100 punti a stagione in Premier e arriva in fondo alla CL quasi tutti gli anni.

Io dopo ieri sono molto piu ottimista anche sul passaggio del turno ti diro. Sarà un girone equilibratissimo e pure aver perso "solo" 3-2 ad Anfield tornerà utile per scontri diretti e differenza reti.
E' meraviglioso tornare cosi in Champions dopo tanti anni. Sarà uno tsunami di emozioni ogni partita di questo girone.


----------



## Milo (16 Settembre 2021)

Mi brucia che non abbiamo quei due rinforzi perché in campo sono lampanti queste mancanze e ovviamente gli avversati ne approfittano.
Non mi brucia per aver perso ieri, ci mancherebbe sono nella top 3 champions secondo me, ma almeno fino a gennaio (spero non oltre...) dovremo trainarci queste lacune e più di 3 mesi sono tanti spero che non ne pagheremo a caro prezzo.

Ultima considerazione quest'anno in champions serie a e liga spagnola fanno veramente schifo, la champions se la gioca premier e bayern, prevedo partite orribili.


----------



## Walker (16 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma solo io reputo questa storia dell'esperienza troppo sopravalutata? Sicuramente è un fattore da tenere in considerazione ma non chiave, in Itaglia si fa troppo leva su questo discorso. Ieri è entrato Florenzi, il giocatore con più esperienza di tutti visto cha ha fatto una finale di CL, eppure non ci ha capito nulla mentre Tonali ha fatto 10 min buoni considerando che non ha mai giocato a questi livelli. La stessa Italia ha vinto un Europeo senza tutta grande esperienza.. l'Atletico è arrivato in finale nel 2014 alla sua prima in CL senza tanta esperienza. Non nego che sia importante ma non chiave. Ieri abbiamo fatto fatica semplicemente perché avevamo davanti una squadra che pressava come indemoniati dal primo minuto. Se avessimo incontrato qualsiasi squadra al posto delle inglesi e Bayern, credo che avremmo fatto bene. Aggiungo anche che non ho mai visto un Liveprool invasato, sì fanno partite di alta intensità ma ho la sensazione che ieri abbiano fatto una specie di gara della vita. Hanno corso per 80 min non è roba normale.


L'esperienza credo conti sempre quantomeno a livello di approccio, poi nel corso della gara le sicurezze che all'inizio vacillano possono venir fuori, come si è visto alla fine del secondo tempo.
L'impressione che quelli del Liverpool abbiano fatto una sorta di partita della vita ci può stare, ma a mio parere allora significa che ci temevano e non poco.
Il blasone non è una cosa che si compra al supermercato, come lo stemma delle 7 Champions sulla maglia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Settembre 2021)

darden ha scritto:


> A mente ancora più fredda:
> 
> Il Liverpool ha fatto quello che noi abbiamo fatto alla Lazio, ovvero giocare con il doppio dell'intensità e questo per forza di cose manda in crisi l'avversario
> Nonostante tutto abbiamo tenuto botta e abbiamo portato a casa una sconfitta onorevole, cose a cui le italiane in CL non sono abituate
> ...


mi allaccio al tuo post per fare una considerazione, come giustamente dici, il liverpool ha fatto con noi cio che noi abbiamo fatto con la lazio, forse sara questo uno dei motivi per cui i vari savic, alberto restano facilmente alla lazio ? Chi all'estero penserebbe mai di offrire piu di 3,5 mil di stipendio per savic o per alberto se questi sono stati stuprati da kessie, il quale a sua volta è stato annullato dai centrocampisti del liverpool?
Purtroppo abbiamo una percezione falsata dei giocatori in serie A, dovuto proprio al fatto che ci manco un riferimento attendibile.


----------



## darden (16 Settembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> mi allaccio al tuo post per fare una considerazione, come giustamente dici, il liverpool ha fatto con noi cio che noi abbiamo fatto con la lazio, forse sara questo uno dei motivi per cui i vari savic, alberto restano facilmente alla lazio ? Chi all'estero penserebbe mai di offrire piu di 3,5 mil di stipendio per savic o per alberto se questi sono stati stuprati da kessie, il quale a sua volta è stato annullato dai centrocampisti del liverpool?
> Purtroppo abbiamo una percezione falsata dei giocatori in serie A, dovuto proprio al fatto che ci manco un riferimento attendibile.


Assolutamente d'accordo con te, la Serie A è sovrastimata ed i prezzi falsati. Credo questo sia uno dei motivi principali per cui ormai cerchiamo di comprare sempre all'estero. La Lazio avrebbe preso sicuro al 100% più di 5 goal giocando come fatto contro di noi..


----------



## Milanoide (16 Settembre 2021)

Starei attento a dare per abbordabili le altre partite del girone.
Ogni avversario ti può creare problemi con le sue peculiarità.
Una magari ti ubriaca di palleggio e poi ti beffa con due tre infilate quando tu pensi di poter giocare un po' sotto ritmo.
L'altra fra forza d'urto fisica, gioco al limite del regolamento e centrocampo folto ti può fregare uguale.
Noi dobbiamo avere una fisionomia di gioco ben definita, ma anche la capacità di adattarci ed interpretare la situazione del momento.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Settembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> mi allaccio al tuo post per fare una considerazione, come giustamente dici, il liverpool ha fatto con noi cio che noi abbiamo fatto con la lazio, forse sara questo uno dei motivi per cui i vari savic, alberto restano facilmente alla lazio ? Chi all'estero penserebbe mai di offrire piu di 3,5 mil di stipendio per savic o per alberto se questi sono stati stuprati da kessie, il quale a sua volta è stato annullato dai centrocampisti del liverpool?
> Purtroppo abbiamo una percezione falsata dei giocatori in serie A, dovuto proprio al fatto che ci manco un riferimento attendibile.


Milinkovic i mezzi li ha ma è abituato a giocare a 2 all'ora nel campionato italiano. Mettilo in un club inglese ad allenarsi e dopo 6 mesi ne riparliamo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Settembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Milinkovic i mezzi li ha ma è abituato a giocare a 2 all'ora nel campionato italiano. Mettilo in un club inglese ad allenarsi e dopo 6 mesi ne riparliamo


i mezzi tecnici li ha, ma la velocità , agonismo, quelli puoi allenarli fino ad un certo punto, ma non arrivera mai ai livelli visti ieri sera, non è che se allenavi pirlo quello ti diventava come tomori o kessie.
Cmq la questione rimane, chi è disposto a pagare cartellino + ingaggio superiore a 3,5 mil che è lo stipendio attuale, per uno che verrebbe letteralmente sbranato dagli avversari? evidentemente nessuno visto che savic sono anni che sta tranquillo alla lazio


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Settembre 2021)

Io sono contento innanzitutto di esserci in champions e sosterrò i ragazzi ma se proprio devo esser sincero ho l'amaro in bocca perchè un regalino dal mercato da parte della società me lo sarei aspettato.
Un campioncino in mezzo al campo sarebbe servito per pagare meno dazio possibile a livello tecnico in una competizione che ci vede esordienti in troppi elementi.


----------



## Davidoff (16 Settembre 2021)

Troppi dei nostri non hanno le qualità fisiche per competere con certe squadre, in particolare i centrocampisti hanno fatto una fatica immane, ci infilavano da tutte le parti. Kessié corre per 90 minuti ma non reggerebbe i ritmi delle top della Premier, così come non lo farebbe un Milinkovic-Savic. La partita di stasera dimostra in modo lampante la differenza tra i due tornei perché se anche è vero che abbiamo pagato dazio per la mancanza d'esperienza e il timore suscitato da Anfield, c'era una differenza di velocità di gioco e ritmo impressionante, come giustamente detto la stessa che c'è tra noi e le altre di A. 

Dovremo fare vari upgrade in mezzo al campo e nel reparto offensivo per tornare veramente forti, impensabile continuare a girare con Saelemekers che non fa gol nemmeno se lo lasciano da solo davanti al portiere.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Settembre 2021)

Comunque ragazzi , non vorrei esagerare ma vincere in casa contro l'atletico vorrebbe dire tantissimo, calendario e valori alla mano.
Milan-atletico è LA partita.
Se il liverpool fa il liverpool potrebbero aprirsi scenari incredibili.


----------



## Dexter (16 Settembre 2021)

A me lascia l'amaro in bocca la partita di ieri sera. Probabilmente con i due famosi acquisti ce la saremo potuta giocare meglio, perché siamo una buona squadra. Era l'anno giusto per fare il salto fra le grandi, tanti rimpianti...


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, forse non si ha la portata dell'avversario che avevamo di fronte e di come hanno giocato.
> Io penso che se vogliamo parlare con lucidità e calma della partita bisogna partire da questo presupposto.
> Quando il Liverpool riesce a giocare in questo modo spazza via ogni avversario e la maggior parte esce con le ossa rotte, non certo un 3-2 seppure fortunato.
> 
> L'Atalanta due stagioni fa perse 5-0 ad Anfield, giusto per rendere l'idea.


Ha perso però a Bergamo, e nettamente.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Settembre 2021)

Appena rivista la partita. Alla fine ho visto tanti, tantissimi errori individuali. Li accolgo con piacere, perché questi fanno parte della crescita, e me lo aspettavo. Restano comunque troppi errori, da parte di ogni singolo giocatore.

Continuo a vedere un impreparazione totale, un approccio sbagliato (normalissimo in quello stadio e contro questa squadra). I nostri erano sempre in ritardo, i passaggi sempre forzati e le conseguenze tragiche. Senza i rigore parato sarebbe finita 5-0 come minimo.

Boh, ancora non riesco a valutare il peso della "prima volta", perché é vero che magari ai ragazzi tremavano le gambe, ma quanto puo' durare? Anzi, devo dire che spesso si puo' avere l'effetto contrario, comunque mi sembra palese che molti se la sono fatta sotto o per inadeguatezza o per inesperienza. 

Noi comunque non siamo questi, per quanto il Liverpool sia molto più forte di noi, non abbiamo fatto vedere le nostre doti se non per pochi istanti, e che hanno portato ai due gol, con il Liverpool che non sbaglia praticamente nulla difensivamente. Se non si rischia in queste partite dove hai tutte le attenuanti del mondo, non so dove si possa fare onestamente... 

E mi qui mi scoccia dirlo, ma Pioli non é nuovo a questo genere di prestazione, le roboanti batoste contro squadre che ti pressano 1vs1 sono ancora nella mente di tutti noi, e il non aver ancora trovato un minimo rimedio é sconcertante, speravo avesse smesso con i tatticismi ossessivi, alla luce della formazione schierata in più che mi lasciava ben sperare. Se al posto di Arnold e Robertson ci fossero stati Maehle e Gosens siamo sicuri che sarebbe finita diversamente? Non é che Lille, Spezia o Atalanta ci fossero cosi superiori, eppure il risultato fu lo stesso, partita praticamente a specchio.

Quindi confermo l'amara delusione, ma non per il risultato che avevo preventivato dal momento del sorteggio, ma per l'attitudine e l'impostazione.


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Settembre 2021)

Io penso che se devo guardare il bicchiere lo vedo mezzo pieno. 
Da noi si fa sempre fatica ad accettare una cosa: spesso si perde per meriti degli avversari, non per forza per demeriti propri. 

Ieri il Liverpool - già fortissimo di suo - ha fatto una partita della Madonna spinto e galvanizzato da un pubblico che mancava in Champions da due anni per loro (fattore da non trascurare). 

Considerando il livello della partita (la peggiore che potessimo prendere, maledetto calendario), come battesimo è stato buono tutto sommato. 

Ha ragione Pioli quando dice che a questi livelli i dettagli, anche minimi, fanno la differenza. 
Per noi ieri son stati un po' di pigrizia di Theo sull'occasione dell'1-3 annullato, l'infortunio di Maignan che ha causato la non uscita, una non perfetta deviazione di Bennacer sull'angolo unita al fatto che Henderson fosse solo (doveva marcarlo Diaz?) 
A sti livelli devi essere PERFETTO. 

Per migliorare sul piano del gioco e della personalità c'è tempo se sei una squadra giovane, e queste sono lezioni che fanno bene. 

Ripeto ciò che ho scritto ieri: vediamo che succede quando li prendiamo lontano da Anfield...


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Settembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> A me lascia l'amaro in bocca la partita di ieri sera. Probabilmente con i due famosi acquisti ce la saremo potuta giocare meglio, perché siamo una buona squadra. Era l'anno giusto per fare il salto fra le grandi, tanti rimpianti...


Secondo te con Draxler e Sarabia sarebbe cambiato qualcosa ieri? Non scherziamo neppure.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Settembre 2021)

Ci lascia un Tomori stratosferico, un Maignan ottimo, un Tonali cazzuto.

Ci lascia anche la paura inspiegabile di andarli a prendere alti.

Ci lasciano un Diaz con dichiarazioni meravigliosi,era incazzatissimo per aver perso.

Ci lasciano la parte destra che non funziona, Selemakers è un Borini ,Florenzi ieri male, abbiamo bisogno di un Messias che punta è salta.

Siamo monchi e molto limitati e quindi prevedibili nel dover attaccare solo da un lato.

Una grande squadra deve saper attaccare in ugual misura da destra e da sinistra.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Appena rivista la partita. Alla fine ho visto tanti, tantissimi errori individuali. Li accolgo con piacere, perché questi fanno parte della crescita, e me lo aspettavo. Restano comunque troppi errori, da parte di ogni singolo giocatore.
> 
> Continuo a vedere un impreparazione totale, un approccio sbagliato (normalissimo in quello stadio e contro questa squadra). I nostri erano sempre in ritardo, i passaggi sempre forzati e le conseguenze tragiche. Senza i rigore parato sarebbe finita 5-0 come minimo.
> 
> ...


e cosa avrebbe dovuto fare pioli? se una squadra è più forte è più forte. L'inter l'anno scorso per neutralizzare l'Atalanta in casa ha catenacciato indegnamente.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (16 Settembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> A me lascia l'amaro in bocca la partita di ieri sera. Probabilmente con i due famosi acquisti ce la saremo potuta giocare meglio, perché siamo una buona squadra. Era l'anno giusto per fare il salto fra le grandi, tanti rimpianti...


Magari avremmo perso ugualmente ma sono sicuro che avremmo fatto un altro tipo di partita con l'acquisto di un esterno destro e trequartista titolari


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Settembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> e cosa avrebbe dovuto fare pioli? se una squadra è più forte è più forte. L'inter l'anno scorso per neutralizzare l'Atalanta in casa ha catenacciato indegnamente.


Ma certo che é più forte, a me il risultato di una partita non interessa, a maggior ragione se contro chi ci é superiore in tutto. La soluzione non é più difensivismo o più tatticismo, il contrario. sai quanto me ne frega di prenderne 5 o 6 (che poi sarebbe dovuta finire cosi lo stesso...) o perdere di misura. La prestazione fa tutta la differenza del mondo.

L'Inter contro l'Atalanta l'ha sfangata alla grande, meritavano loro la vittoria, perché quando ti ostini a fare un certo gioco la puoi sfangare una volta, ma alla lunga il risultato é scontato.


----------



## danjr (16 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Proviamo a ragionare con calma.
> La partita di oggi era difficilissima, lo sapevamo.
> Ritornare in Champions con una squadra di ragazzini che fino ad ora l'aveva solo vista in TV o con il Joypad della Play per di più ad Anfield... era un risultato scontato e lo sapevamo tutti in cuor nostro.
> 
> ...


Non c’è altro da aggiungere penso.
Anzi aggiungo una cosa: lo scorso anno abbiamo sofferto le squadre atletiche come il Liverpool, tipo Atalanta all’andata e Lille, mettiamoci anche La Spezia, quindi potrebbe essere anche un nostro limite strutturale. Vediamo se con l’atletico, che è fortissimo ma ha altri ritmi, sarà diversa


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ha perso però a Bergamo, e nettamente.


Appunto. L'Atalanta pago l'impatto con la Champions, per poi crescere partita dopo partita ed essere la sorpresa del torneo.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Appena rivista la partita. Alla fine ho visto tanti, tantissimi errori individuali. Li accolgo con piacere, perché questi fanno parte della crescita, e me lo aspettavo. Restano comunque troppi errori, da parte di ogni singolo giocatore.
> 
> Continuo a vedere un impreparazione totale, un approccio sbagliato (normalissimo in quello stadio e contro questa squadra). I nostri erano sempre in ritardo, i passaggi sempre forzati e le conseguenze tragiche. Senza i rigore parato sarebbe finita 5-0 come minimo.
> 
> ...


Sinceramente non ho visto nessun tatticismo.

Abbiamo cercato di giocarcela, ma non vedo Pioli in se cosa potesse fare. Il divario in campo è stato a livello individuale dove il Liverpool ha imposto un ritmo disumano che ci ha soffocato in fase di costruzione.

Loro hanno giocato come giocano e giocheranno forse una semifinale di Champions. Noi eravamo impreparati perchè la testa in queste condizioni si annebbia, si perdono certi riferimenti e certezze.

Ma se l'hai anche rivista, il ritmo incredibile lo avrai notato insomma. Una cosa è giocare al ritmo della Lazio un'altra a quello dei Reds. Chiaro che gli errori aumentano, chiaro che le scelte si sbagliano, tutto deve essere fatto ad una velocità di piede e di pensiero supersonica alla quale noi non siamo abituati.

Il parallelo con le sconfitte della passata stagione è poco calzante secondo me, perchè in quelle partite proprio non siamo riusciti a restare in partita e siamo affondati. Ieri, nonostante il livello sia dieci volte se non cento superiore abbiamo retto soffrendo fino alla fine, seppure tra un milione di difficoltà.

Boh io in queste 4 partite di inizio stagione vedo una crescita mostruosa rispetto alla scorsa. Per me adesso siamo una squadra super QUASI in grado di giocare partite al massimo livello del calcio internazionale. Come conseguenza, col Liverpool andiamo in apnea (per ora, vedremo al ritorno) ma la Lazio la asfaltiamo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Settembre 2021)

Vuoi per l'emozione, vuoi perché son tutti giovani, però bisogna dirlo, ci hanno asfaltati come gioco e come occasioni, e ringraziare Mike che ha parato il rigore. Dobbiamo essere obiettivi, loro sono pretendenti alla vittoria finale, noi ad oggi siamo una comparsa tipo Atalanta nel loro primo anno in CL. O facciamo uno step avanti già dalla prox partita o usciamo da ultimi nel girone


----------



## ventu84090 (16 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non ho visto nessun tatticismo.
> 
> Abbiamo cercato di giocarcela, ma non vedo Pioli in se cosa potesse fare. Il divario in campo è stato a livello individuale dove il Liverpool ha imposto un ritmo disumano che ci ha soffocato in fase di costruzione.
> 
> ...



Secondo me per fare un ulteriore salto di qualità ci manca pulizia tecnica nel giro palla stretto e in uscita dal pressing avversario...mi ha ricordato un po' le partite con Lille e Atalanta dello scorso anno...
In questi casi forse non sarebbe male avere un centrocampista in più...


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non ho visto nessun tatticismo.
> 
> Abbiamo cercato di giocarcela, ma non vedo Pioli in se cosa potesse fare. Il divario in campo è stato a livello individuale dove il Liverpool ha imposto un ritmo disumano che ci ha soffocato in fase di costruzione.
> 
> ...


Non c'é dubbio che il ritmo era infernale, non c'é dubbio che sono di un livello superiore a qualunque cosa abbiamo visto in questi 10 anni, ma non c'é neanche dubbio che noi siamo molto meglio di quanto fatto vedere ieri. Alcune letture erano imbarazzanti, la disposizione era sbagliatissima in fase di possesso e di non possesso, troppe palle alte e Brahim che raramente é venuto a cercare la palla.

Bisogna capire dove cominciano i meriti del Liverpool e dove iniziano i nostri demeriti, perché se vai a rivederti queste prime partite le squadre che hanno affrontato hanno fatto quasi tutte meglio di noi (escludi il Chelsea che ha pareggiato), e siccome non vengo giù dalla montagna di sapone mi sono subito balzate agli occhi quelle "strane" partite dell'anno scorso, e guarda caso si giocava un po' cercando di asfissiarci, ne deduco che noi ancora non riusciamo a gestire delle partite simili. 

Ripeto che a me del risultato di questa partita frega il giusto, non ho la minima delusione perché la realtà la guardo in faccia, pero' cerca di guardare il lavoro che gli si chiede a Saele o quello di Diaz o quello di Leao, forse sono un illuso, ma preferisco l'approccio tenuto dall'Atalanta, che anche prendendone 5 (risultato bugiardissimo quel 0-5, in realtà hanno giocato eccome) sono riusciti a provocare non pochi grattacapi ai Reds, e per questo avrebbe significato più di un bugiardissimo 3-2.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Settembre 2021)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Secondo me per fare un ulteriore salto di qualità ci manca pulizia tecnica nel giro palla stretto e in uscita dal pressing avversario...mi ha ricordato un po' le partite con Lille e Atalanta dello scorso anno...
> In questi casi forse non sarebbe male avere un centrocampista in più...


Lo abbiamo preso, si chiama Bakayoko  

Se non ci decidiamo a prendere quel profilo tecnico da far crescere nelle rotazioni ci troveremo cosi anche tra un paio di anni, se l'avessimo fatto 2 anni fa, magari oggi sarebbe stato pronto.


----------



## ventu84090 (16 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Lo abbiamo preso, si chiama Bakayoko
> 
> Se non ci decidiamo a prendere quel profilo tecnico da far crescere nelle rotazioni ci troveremo cosi anche tra un paio di anni, se l'avessimo fatto 2 anni fa, magari oggi sarebbe stato pronto.


Forse mi sono espresso male ma intendevo dire un centrocampista in più in mezzo al campo...passando quindi a 3...

Comunque Bakayoko spero sia stato preso solo per metterlo gli ultimi 15 minuti per difendere il risultato e difendere sulle palle alte...il problema è che se non è fisicamente al top in quei 15 minuti può combinare di tutto...


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Settembre 2021)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Forse mi sono espresso male ma intendevo dire un centrocampista in più in mezzo al campo...passando quindi a 3...
> 
> Comunque Bakayoko spero sia stato preso solo per metterlo gli ultimi 15 minuti per difendere il risultato e difendere sulle palle alte...il problema è che se non è fisicamente al top in quei 15 minuti può combinare di tutto...


Il terzo sarebbe dovuto essere Diaz nella mia testa, a costo di abbassarsi molto, ma é l'unico modo per evitare quel primo pressing, e ci é riuscito alcune volte.


----------



## Saelemaekers (16 Settembre 2021)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Secondo me per fare un ulteriore salto di qualità ci manca pulizia tecnica nel giro palla stretto e in uscita dal pressing avversario...mi ha ricordato un po' le partite con Lille e Atalanta dello scorso anno...
> In questi casi forse non sarebbe male avere un centrocampista in più...


Esattamente. Il Liverpool quando costruivamo noi si piazzava con due linee da 3 compatte, e si muovevano alla perfezione in base a dove giravamo il pallone, per sorprenderli serve velocità, qualità, resistenza al loro pressing, coraggio. Purtroppo non è semplice, bisogna anche iniziare a capire dove i nostri demeriti finiscono e iniziano i meriti degli avversari.


----------



## Tobi (17 Settembre 2021)

Credo che sia mancato proprio il centrocampista in grado di abbassare il ritmo della partita, ed in questo caso ha pesato l'assenza di Tonali. Alla fine bennacer non è stato all'altezza della situazione e tutti i palloni passati tra i suoi piedi sono stati sempre giocati con la fretta di liberarsi del pallone e sempre all'indietro o lateralmente cosi il liverpool ci schiacciava sempre di più. Avremmo sicuramente perso ugualmente, perché loro di gol se ne sono divorati molti ma lo spessore della nostra partita sarebbe stato diverso


----------



## _ET_ (17 Settembre 2021)

A me ha lasciato l'amaro in bocca.
Pensavo fossimo più vicini come squadre.invece è un 3 a 2 molto falso.poteva finire male male.
Li aspetto a Milano,chissà che magari vediamo 1 partita diversa.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Settembre 2021)

molti si fermano al risultato 3-2 senza vedere la prestazione che è invece la cosa più importante in assoluto. Onestamente non vedo come questa partita possa far capire che ce la giochiamo tranquillamente, anzi, semmai il contrario. Il risultato di ieri è nettamente bugiardo, il liverpool per gioco, intensità e occasioni, meritava un risultato molto più ampio. Bisogna essere obiettivi, e mi auguro che pioli riveda bene la partita, perché a certi livelli il centrocampo a 2 lo puoi tenere solo se hai FENOMENI, altrimenti sei un incompetente.


----------



## Saelemaekers (17 Settembre 2021)

Oggi ho avuto modo di rivederla. Qualcuno nel topic-partita aveva azzardato che Klopp ci potesse sottovalutare o che addirittura non conoscesse i nostri giocatori, così ovviamente non è stato, e lo si capisce da come ha preparato la partita: TUTTI gli inizi azione del Liverpool passavano dalla fascia destra, o Alisson serviva direttamente Arnold o il pallone al terzino inglese arrivavano tramite i centrali, ma le azioni partivano sempre da destra, con Leao che non riusciva mai a schermare adeguatamente il passaggio verso Alexander-Arnold. La pigrizia del portoghese senza palla è nota, e difatti ci hanno colpito lì.
Altro aspetto che fa capire quanto ci abbia studiato è l'utilizzo di Diogo Jota, già la Lazio in un paio d'occasioni ci aveva mandato in difficoltà nel primo tempo abbassando Pedro in mezzo al campo (visto che SMS e Luis erano presi dai nostri mediani), nei primi 20-30 minuti ieri il Liverpool ha fatto uguale: Jota si libera in mezzo al campo, Calabria non può andare a prenderlo perché Robertson è già altissimo, e il Liverpool ha la comoda uscita per il portoghese.

Col pallone tra i piedi, invece, si è detto tanto di come non riuscivamo a uscire dal loro pressing, la realtà è che non ci abbiamo provato neanche. Il Liverpool, quando iniziavamo dal basso, ci lasciava il passaggio verso i due centrali (ogni tanto Origi abbozzava un pressing, ma in solitaria), appena Tomori e Kjaer passavano il pallone verso i due interni o verso i terzini arrivava la tempesta rossa, scalavano in modo semplicemente perfetto verso la palla, e non c'era granché da fare, tant'è che a un certo punto ci abbiamo proprio rinunciato a passare dal centro.
Abbiamo fatto poi tantissimi errori tecnici quando il Liverpool perdeva palla in attacco e poi contrattaccava col gegenpressing, ci hanno letteralmente soffocato in quel frangente.

Sui singoli: Theo e Calabria i peggiori in campo, Theo non è mai riuscito a prendere le misure su Salah, l'egiziano quando riceveva spalle alla porta lo ha costantemente anticipato, e in un'occasione lo ha anche saltato secco in area (poi bravo Tomori a salvare in scivolata), Calabria si è trovato costantemente preso in mezzo dalla fascia sinistra del Liverpool, ed entrambi hanno fatto errori tecnici a dismisura. 
Bennacer e Keita (il peggiore dei reds) si sono annullati, ma l'algerino ha fatto tantissimi errori e non ha tentato un singolo passaggio in avanti, ha scaricato sempre la palla sull'esterno o all'indietro.
Kessie ha sofferto maggiormente l'intensità del diretto avversario, Henderson, ma in ben due occasioni ha salvato in modo decisivo su Salah, abbassandosi quando Tomori si allargava in pressione, ha fatto meglio di Bennacer nella risalita del pallone, ed in generale mi è parso più all'altezza della situazione.

In generale per il Liverpool la partita l'ha decisa Fabinho, che ha sradicato una marea di palloni, ha respinto su alcuni cross pericolosi schiacciandosi in mezzo ai centrali o coprendo l'uscita del centrale, ha schermato Diaz perfettamente in quasi tutte le occasioni (sul primo gol sbaglia Keita che non scherma Saelemaekers), e col pallone tra i piedi ha verticalizzato in modo non banale. Assoluto man of the match.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Settembre 2021)

Una partita che lascia l'amaro in bocca,non per il risultato, ma perché c'è troppa differenza con chi può spendere di più,non è giusto tutto ciò, è impossibile competere con chi può spendere 10 quando io posso spendere al massimo 2...per me bisognerebbe mettere un tetto salariale e di spesa uguale per tutti,solo in quel caso li tornerebbe la competizione.


----------



## Walker (17 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> A noi della CL e del Liverpool deve fregarci poco o nulla.
> 
> La squadra è costruita per fare bene e dire la sua in campionato. A quello dobbiamo pensare.
> 
> E' pensare in piccolo, ok. Ma questo passa la casa.


Direi che la casa ci sta passando un qualcosa di diverso e piuttosto significativo rispetto al limbo penoso in cui ci trovavamo fino ad un paio di anni fa.
Dalla mediocrità assoluta siamo passati al lottare per il vertice del campionato e nei migliori palcoscenici continentali.
Con questo non dico che bisogna adagiarsi, tutt'altro, la squadra è giovane ed ha ulteriori margini di miglioramento.
Si può crescere ancora.


----------



## Maximo (17 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Proviamo a ragionare con calma.
> La partita di oggi era difficilissima, lo sapevamo.
> Ritornare in Champions con una squadra di ragazzini che fino ad ora l'aveva solo vista in TV o con il Joypad della Play per di più ad Anfield... era un risultato scontato e lo sapevamo tutti in cuor nostro.
> 
> ...


Ho visto molto in difficoltà il centrocampo, e ci sta, giocavamo contro la squadra tra le prime 8 più forti in Europa.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Appena rivista la partita. Alla fine ho visto tanti, tantissimi errori individuali. Li accolgo con piacere, perché questi fanno parte della crescita, e me lo aspettavo. Restano comunque troppi errori, da parte di ogni singolo giocatore.
> 
> Continuo a vedere un impreparazione totale, un approccio sbagliato (normalissimo in quello stadio e contro questa squadra). I nostri erano sempre in ritardo, i passaggi sempre forzati e le conseguenze tragiche. Senza i rigore parato sarebbe finita 5-0 come minimo.
> 
> ...


Bravo.
Tanti piccoli errori tecnici.
La prima mezz'ora è stata tecnicamente disastrosa : passaggi sbagliati, controlli sbagliati, letture sbagliate, marcature saltate, errori di tempi, ecc ecc.
Emblematico quando i nostri la palla erano costretti a portarla in mezzo al campo perchè non 'vedevano' il passaggio e poi la perdevano malamente sul raddoppio o cercavano goffamente il fallo perchè era il massimo nella situazione in cui si trovavano.

Io credo abbiamo commesso alcuni errori concettuali :
-la prima impostazione coi due centrali non ci riusciva. Non era più costruttivo schiacciare kessie tra i due centrali o bloccare calabria per impostare dietro a 3?
-i due mediani sono stati disastrosi. Hanno sbagliato di tutto. Non era meglio farli aprire per far abbassare diaz?
-Il liverpool indirizzava il pressing centralmente e chiudeva le linee di passaggio centrali per indirizzarci in fascia dove poi partiva il secondo pressing. Avremmo dovuto avere il coraggio di tenere i due quinti alti e larghi per intimorire quanto meno le loro ali.

E meno male non abbiamo accettato una partita aperta con continui ribaltamenti. Ci avrebbero ammazzato.

Morale : al milan manca qualità nell'asse centrale. Il famoso 10 che tanto abbiamo invocato e non è arrivato.
Il vertice alto del triangolo ideale di centrocampo che aiuta nelle uscite con interpretazioni nuove e soluzioni nuove e che domina sulla trequarti.
Il ruolo che non possiamo chiedere a diaz, non per 40 partite all'anno almeno, non ogni 3 giorni, non contro ogni rivale, non per tutti i 90'.

Contestualizziamo ovviamente il tutto, abbiamo giocato contro grandi giocatori.
Cresceremo.
Servono anche queste partite.
Non voglio mettere in croce i nostri ma si analizza la partita.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Settembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> molti si fermano al risultato 3-2 senza vedere la prestazione che è invece la cosa più importante in assoluto. Onestamente non vedo come questa partita possa far capire che ce la giochiamo tranquillamente, anzi, semmai il contrario. Il risultato di ieri è nettamente bugiardo, il liverpool per gioco, intensità e occasioni, meritava un risultato molto più ampio. Bisogna essere obiettivi, e mi auguro che pioli riveda bene la partita, perché a certi livelli il centrocampo a 2 lo puoi tenere solo se hai FENOMENI, altrimenti sei un incompetente.


Si il buon Maignan non parava il rigore, finiva 4 o 5 a zero.


----------



## unbreakable (17 Settembre 2021)

mi sarei aspettato un milan più propositivo..ci siamo arroccati dietro e abbiamo subito i loro ritmi , ne siamo stati travolti, non superando quasi mai la metaccampo tranne in un paio di ripartenze che poi hanno portato ai nostri gol..
sono sincero ieri ho visto il napoli ed ho visto la mole di palle gol costruite..ok fatte le debite proporzioni era il eicester e non il liverpool..però in europa stare tutti dietro e fare ripartenze non mi piace, merito degli avversari sicuramente che sono ad un altro livello in questo momento..
poi sono rimasto deluso un pò dalla mollezza della ripresa..cioè il ritmo del liverpool era sceso e noi eravamo in euforia per il vantaggio conseguito..sono rientrati molli , e poi sul tiro di henderson beh si sono aperti tutti..un pò più di nerbo me lo sarei aspettato..perchè un punto era fattibile per me..
io spero che nelle prossime uscite con porto e atletico madrid pioli faccia tesoro di quanto avvenuto ed i giocatori si rendessero conto che bisogna pure provare qualche manovra e non solo la ripartenza..
capisco che per molti era la prima volta e comunque sono tutti nazionali insomma le partite a respiro internazionale dovrebbero averle giocate..ora hanno visto dove sta l'asticella sta in loro migliorarsi per entrare nella cosidetta elite..
sui singoli non mi è piaciuta la cerniera di centro campo perennemente in sofferenza e i due terzini sovrastati da robertson e arnold specie nel primo tempo..invece molto bene tomori e maignan..


----------

